
Ask HN: Your favorite YouTube channels? - stevenspasbo
I&#x27;ve been on a YouTube kick lately, and would like some recommendations for your favorite technology&#x2F;programming&#x2F;whatever channels. I&#x27;m a java developer if that help. Here are some of mine:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;user&#x2F;GoogleDevelopers<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;user&#x2F;GoogleTalksArchive<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;user&#x2F;AtGoogleTalks<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;user&#x2F;MarakanaTechTV<p>As you can tell, they&#x27;re almost all Google talks.
======
nostromo
[https://www.youtube.com/user/numberphile](https://www.youtube.com/user/numberphile)

Numberphile is a channel of really pleasant and interesting math videos. It's
intended for a general audience; any level can enjoy it.

Perhaps you should show these videos to your kids too? When I was young I
thought math was boring. It wasn't until college that I found out it was
secretly very interesting.

------
gkya
\- Art of the Problem, provides introductory videos on Information theory,
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCotwjyJnb-4KW7bmsOoLfkg](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCotwjyJnb-4KW7bmsOoLfkg)

\- Fosdem talks,
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC9NuJImUbaSNKiwF2bdSfAw](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC9NuJImUbaSNKiwF2bdSfAw)

\- Minimalist Programming with jekor, stuff on haskell, like a teardown of
Pandoc, implementation of redo, Minimalist Programming with jekor

\- Veritasium, mainly physics,
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCHnyfMqiRRG1u-2MsSQLbXA](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCHnyfMqiRRG1u-2MsSQLbXA)

\- Vi Hart, the best thing about mathematics that's online,
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCOGeU-1Fig3rrDjhm9Zs_wg](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCOGeU-1Fig3rrDjhm9Zs_wg)

\- Brady Haran's channels on various scientific topics,
[http://www.bradyharan.com/](http://www.bradyharan.com/)

~~~
iglookid
Link for the lazy:
[https://www.youtube.com/user/jekor](https://www.youtube.com/user/jekor)

~~~
gkya
Whoops, forgotten to put the link, sorry :)

------
vailripper
I enjoy woodworking when I'm not coding, so I have several woodworking
channels I enjoy:

[https://www.youtube.com/user/urbanTrash](https://www.youtube.com/user/urbanTrash)
\- Frank Howarth - Beautiful projects and his videos are very creative.

[https://www.youtube.com/user/DrunkenWoodworker](https://www.youtube.com/user/DrunkenWoodworker)
\- Interesting work.

[https://www.youtube.com/user/mtmwood](https://www.youtube.com/user/mtmwood)
\- amazing geometric work

~~~
digitalsushi
[https://www.youtube.com/user/Matthiaswandel/videos](https://www.youtube.com/user/Matthiaswandel/videos)

~~~
vailripper
Ah yes! He has some amazing stuff as well!

------
bmaeser
\- [https://www.youtube.com/user/Vsauce](https://www.youtube.com/user/Vsauce)

\-
[https://www.youtube.com/user/CGPGrey](https://www.youtube.com/user/CGPGrey)

\-
[https://www.youtube.com/user/1veritasium](https://www.youtube.com/user/1veritasium)

\-
[https://www.youtube.com/user/Computerphile](https://www.youtube.com/user/Computerphile)

\-
[https://www.youtube.com/user/minuteearth](https://www.youtube.com/user/minuteearth)

\-
[https://www.youtube.com/user/minutephysics](https://www.youtube.com/user/minutephysics)

\-
[https://www.youtube.com/user/numberphile](https://www.youtube.com/user/numberphile)

\-
[https://www.youtube.com/user/briantwill](https://www.youtube.com/user/briantwill)

\-
[https://www.youtube.com/user/Vsauce2](https://www.youtube.com/user/Vsauce2)

\-
[https://www.youtube.com/user/NextDayVideo](https://www.youtube.com/user/NextDayVideo)

\-
[https://www.youtube.com/user/MarakanaTechTV](https://www.youtube.com/user/MarakanaTechTV)

\-
[https://www.youtube.com/user/sixtysymbols](https://www.youtube.com/user/sixtysymbols)

\- [https://www.youtube.com/user/enyay](https://www.youtube.com/user/enyay)

------
mkhattab
[https://www.youtube.com/user/NextDayVideo](https://www.youtube.com/user/NextDayVideo)
\--- Mostly Python talks at conferences, meet ups and other venues

[https://www.youtube.com/user/Confreaks](https://www.youtube.com/user/Confreaks)
\--- Like above, but mostly Ruby

[https://www.youtube.com/user/emacsrocks](https://www.youtube.com/user/emacsrocks)
\--- Emacs Rocks (not updated frequently)

[https://www.youtube.com/user/EEVblog](https://www.youtube.com/user/EEVblog)
\--- Electronics Engineering Video blog. This is an excellent resource for
electronics hobbyists. This doesn't cover programming much, unless it's micro
controller firmware or FPGA programming.

~~~
wycx
It's probably already known by EEVblog subscribers, but I also recommend
Mike's Electric Stuff. His FLIR handheld IR camera reverse engineering videos
sucked me into hardware hacking.

[http://www.youtube.com/user/mikeselectricstuff](http://www.youtube.com/user/mikeselectricstuff)

------
Goosey
Not exactly tech/programming channels, but really good brain snack food...

[https://www.youtube.com/user/Vsauce](https://www.youtube.com/user/Vsauce)
\--- IMHO the best youtube channel in existence. Every video is a rabbit hole
of interesting questions and tangents with fantastic presentation and weirdly
uplifting closing points.

[https://www.youtube.com/user/pbsideachannel](https://www.youtube.com/user/pbsideachannel)
\--- Smart thought provoking videos that use internet memes, gaming, anime,
and such as the launch off points.

[https://www.youtube.com/user/1veritasium](https://www.youtube.com/user/1veritasium)
\--- Well presented science videos with a focus on the joy of learning.

~~~
pkfrank
Another solid all-round brain snack food type channel is SmarterEveryDay--

[https://www.youtube.com/user/destinws2](https://www.youtube.com/user/destinws2)

------
ludwigvan
Some conference channels that are high quality:

\- JSConf:
[http://www.youtube.com/channel/UCzoVCacndDCfGDf41P-z0iA](http://www.youtube.com/channel/UCzoVCacndDCfGDf41P-z0iA)

\- InfoQ is very high-quality, especially for Java: See
[http://www.infoq.com/presentations/](http://www.infoq.com/presentations/)
(See QCon videos, StrangeLoop videos)

\- Øredev videos:
[http://oredev.org/2013/videos](http://oredev.org/2013/videos)

\- Channel9 by Microsoft has some top notch videos:
[http://channel9.msdn.com/](http://channel9.msdn.com/) Don't assume that these
are all .NET or Windows specific, for example here is one series on Functional
Programming by Dr. Erik Meijer: [http://channel9.msdn.com/Series/C9-Lectures-
Erik-Meijer-Func...](http://channel9.msdn.com/Series/C9-Lectures-Erik-Meijer-
Functional-Programming-Fundamentals) Lots of similar videos by Leslie Lamport,
Rich Hickey, Simon Peyton Jones. See
[http://channel9.msdn.com/search?term=%22expert+to+expert%22](http://channel9.msdn.com/search?term=%22expert+to+expert%22)
for example.

~~~
elwell
InfoQ is great. Especially the Clojure talks, especially Stuart Halloway:

\-
[http://www.infoq.com/Clojure/presentations/](http://www.infoq.com/Clojure/presentations/)

\- [http://www.infoq.com/author/Stuart-
Halloway](http://www.infoq.com/author/Stuart-Halloway)

------
3rd3
Speaking of YouTube: It’s possible to subscribe to your subscription list via
RSS as described here:

[https://webapps.stackexchange.com/questions/33493/how-do-
i-g...](https://webapps.stackexchange.com/questions/33493/how-do-i-get-an-rss-
feed-of-my-youtube-subscriptions)

Unfortunately there does not seem to be a way to get the watch later list as a
feed. But you _can_ subscribe to custom lists like so:

    
    
        https://gdata.youtube.com/feeds/api/playlists/PLAYLIST_ID?v=2&max-results=50&start-index=1
    

Just replace PLAYLIST_ID accordingly. (Note that this is limited to 50 entries
per feed.)

------
Patrick_Devine
I've been trying to learn how to play Chess properly lately, so the two
channels I'm subscribed to are:

[https://www.youtube.com/user/ChessNetwork](https://www.youtube.com/user/ChessNetwork)
[https://www.youtube.com/user/STLChessClub](https://www.youtube.com/user/STLChessClub)

ChessNetwork is run by a national master named Jerry who is absolutely
hilarious.

~~~
laxatives
Jerry's blitz tournament videos are amazing. There are few videos on youtube
that can hold me at the edge of my seat for 20 minutes, but he does it every
time.

~~~
ixwt
Jerry also streams on twitch[0] from time to time. It's very rarely, but he
plays with viewers, does puzzles, does blitz tournaments on chesscube.

If you create an account on twitch, you can have it email you when he starts
streaming. Because of the amount of people that get that email though (1000+,
that's just the people that tend to watch him), it normally doesn't arrive til
after he's been streaming for a while.

He also did live commentary on the Anand Carlsen games through twitch.

[0] [http://www.twitch.tv/chessnetwork](http://www.twitch.tv/chessnetwork)

------
corywright
My favorite YouTube channel is that of Matthias Wandel:

    
    
      https://www.youtube.com/user/Matthiaswandel
    

A software engineer by training, Matthias was one of the first 10 employees at
RIM, and after he "retired" a few years ago he began making woodworking
videos. His videos are great because of his background (he grew up working on
his father's sawmill) and he brings an engineer's approach to woodworking.
I've never done any woodworking, but I enjoy his videos because of the way he
approaches and solves design problems.

Some of the marble machines he's made are incredible.

------
Angrycrow
alright! As a seasoned tuber I offer the following :

[https://www.youtube.com/user/CCCen](https://www.youtube.com/user/CCCen)

[https://www.youtube.com/user/crashcourse](https://www.youtube.com/user/crashcourse)

[https://www.youtube.com/user/cyriak](https://www.youtube.com/user/cyriak)

[https://www.youtube.com/user/DIYDSP](https://www.youtube.com/user/DIYDSP)

[https://www.youtube.com/user/jeriellsworth](https://www.youtube.com/user/jeriellsworth)

[https://www.youtube.com/user/kcrw](https://www.youtube.com/user/kcrw)

[https://www.youtube.com/user/MIT](https://www.youtube.com/user/MIT)

[https://www.youtube.com/user/MotherboardTV](https://www.youtube.com/user/MotherboardTV)

[https://www.youtube.com/user/numberphile](https://www.youtube.com/user/numberphile)

[https://www.youtube.com/user/pbsideachannel](https://www.youtube.com/user/pbsideachannel)

[https://www.youtube.com/user/stretta](https://www.youtube.com/user/stretta)

[https://www.youtube.com/user/TYTInterviews](https://www.youtube.com/user/TYTInterviews)

[https://www.youtube.com/user/aistchannel](https://www.youtube.com/user/aistchannel)

~~~
marcamillion
Would be nice if you get a quick summary of each channel.

------
cratermoon
[https://www.youtube.com/user/vihart](https://www.youtube.com/user/vihart) and
[https://www.youtube.com/user/vihartvihart](https://www.youtube.com/user/vihartvihart)

~~~
Raphael
Sadly, she seems to have veered into madness.

~~~
tinco
The counting down video's sure are a bit more off-putting than her usual
poignancy. But I saw in at least one of those she counts down with a whole
group of people at what seems to be a party, so I think she's just fine..

------
k4rthik
\+
[https://www.youtube.com/user/TwitterUniversity](https://www.youtube.com/user/TwitterUniversity)

[https://www.youtube.com/user/FacebookDevelopers](https://www.youtube.com/user/FacebookDevelopers)

[https://www.youtube.com/user/khanacademy](https://www.youtube.com/user/khanacademy)

~~~
stevenspasbo
Awesome, thank you. That's exactly what I'm looking for!

------
brianlash
[https://www.youtube.com/user/vsauce](https://www.youtube.com/user/vsauce)

[https://www.youtube.com/user/minutephysics](https://www.youtube.com/user/minutephysics)

[https://www.youtube.com/user/destinws2](https://www.youtube.com/user/destinws2)

[https://www.youtube.com/user/1veritasium](https://www.youtube.com/user/1veritasium)

------
paddy_m
[http://www.youtube.com/user/KEF791](http://www.youtube.com/user/KEF791) Keith
Fenner runs a machine shop and makes videos of his projects. He is thoroughly
experienced and does some interesting projects.

------
networked
BSDs, game design and computer history:

—
[https://www.youtube.com/user/bsdconferences/videos](https://www.youtube.com/user/bsdconferences/videos)
collects talks from various BSD conferences. An interesting non-technical talk
from the collection is "A Narrative History of BSD" by Marshall Kirk McKusick
([https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ds77e3aO9nA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ds77e3aO9nA)).

—
[https://www.youtube.com/user/Froblyx/videos](https://www.youtube.com/user/Froblyx/videos)
— lectures on game design and development by Chris Crawford ( _Balance of
Power_ , _The Art of Computer Game Design_ ) uploaded by the man himself. "The
Dragon Speech" of his can be found elsewhere on YouTube
([https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_04PLBdhqZ4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_04PLBdhqZ4)).

—
[https://www.youtube.com/user/VintageCG/videos](https://www.youtube.com/user/VintageCG/videos)
— early computer graphics demo reels, mostly from the '80s.

------
imkevinxu
[https://www.youtube.com/user/RoosterTeeth](https://www.youtube.com/user/RoosterTeeth)

[https://www.youtube.com/user/letsplay](https://www.youtube.com/user/letsplay)

I have a soft spot for RoosterTeeth, they make Red vs. Blue and hilarious
Let's Plays and other geeky humor videos. It's one of those shows you can
watch in the background while eating or something

~~~
jackweirdy
I like having the RT podcast on in the background while I work too :)

------
herrherr
Currently without a doubt:
[https://www.youtube.com/user/mathematicalmonk](https://www.youtube.com/user/mathematicalmonk)

An extensive series about machine learning (100+ videos).

------
akhiluk
I'm more into general information on Youtube. Do check out Vsauce [
[http://youtube.com/user/vsauce](http://youtube.com/user/vsauce) ] and CGP
Grey [ [http://youtube.com/user/cgpgrey](http://youtube.com/user/cgpgrey) ] if
you haven't already.

~~~
stevenspasbo
Looks interesting, thanks

------
ericb
The king of random. Hacks, experiments, explosions:

[https://www.youtube.com/user/01032010814](https://www.youtube.com/user/01032010814)

~~~
bri3d
The "Scariac" is one of my favorite YouTube construction videos.

------
prezjordan
Matthias Wandel
([https://www.youtube.com/user/Matthiaswandel](https://www.youtube.com/user/Matthiaswandel))
has a woodworking channel that I consider to be a massage for my brain. I know
_nothing_ about carpentry, but his videos are so relaxing.

I also like carsandwater for his "Red-Hot Nickel Ball" videos.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9qSEfcIfYbw&list=TLIZX0Wqcq2...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9qSEfcIfYbw&list=TLIZX0Wqcq2NRzr4NdmROU0JKLqXqr4Ivz)

Numberphile has some great recreational math videos.
[https://www.youtube.com/user/numberphile](https://www.youtube.com/user/numberphile)

And, as a few others have mentioned, Veritasium.

------
bowmanb
Some not-yet-mentioned I subscribe to:

Indie game dev:
[https://www.youtube.com/user/WolfireGames](https://www.youtube.com/user/WolfireGames)

Clojure talks:
[https://www.youtube.com/user/ClojureTV](https://www.youtube.com/user/ClojureTV)

Android:
[https://www.youtube.com/user/androiddevelopers](https://www.youtube.com/user/androiddevelopers)

A filmmaker I enjoy:
[https://www.youtube.com/user/caseyneistat](https://www.youtube.com/user/caseyneistat)

[Shameless plug] Computer science paper presentations:
[https://www.youtube.com/user/PapersWeLove](https://www.youtube.com/user/PapersWeLove)

------
petercooper
[https://www.youtube.com/user/Confreaks](https://www.youtube.com/user/Confreaks)
record high quality videos at many programming conferences each year and then
share the recordings on YouTube. So much to enjoy here, especially if you're
open source leaning, like most of the events they do.

O'Reilly puts up lots of good stuff at
[https://www.youtube.com/user/OreillyMedia](https://www.youtube.com/user/OreillyMedia)
although the webinar recording quality leaves a lot to be desired. A real
random set of tech topics though and often something worth watching.

Entrepreneur -
[https://www.youtube.com/user/EntrepreneurOnline](https://www.youtube.com/user/EntrepreneurOnline)
\- usually puts up lots of short videos with a business tip in or something.
Sometimes longer interviews. Usually worthwhile if a little superficial at
times.

The guy who founded Something Awful has a ridiculously addictive channel -
[https://www.youtube.com/user/lowtaxico](https://www.youtube.com/user/lowtaxico)
\- he generally plays horrifically poorly produced indie games with his
sidekick Shmorky and I could listen to their absurdist banter all day.

It's a bit of a mish mash but
[https://www.youtube.com/user/Bisqwit](https://www.youtube.com/user/Bisqwit)
always blows my mind when he does his coding videos such as coding a NES
emulator in C++11:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y71lli8MS8s](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y71lli8MS8s)

[https://www.youtube.com/user/Shmee150](https://www.youtube.com/user/Shmee150)
is awesome if you're into supercars. He's currently doing a tour of European
supercar events and factories putting up a video each day.

Far Lands or Bust -
[https://www.youtube.com/user/kurtjmac](https://www.youtube.com/user/kurtjmac)
\- is a guy who started to walk towards the 'far lands' in a Minecraft maps
years ago. He's something like 10% of the way but is still plodding along
recording his progress. This is a real pilgrimage with all the highs and lows
that entails.

MrThaiBox123 -
[https://www.youtube.com/user/MrThaibox123](https://www.youtube.com/user/MrThaibox123)
\- is a British IT expert who seems to have an endless supply of cash to buy
gadgets, phones, and amazing computer setups.. and he does incredibly well
recorded reviews of them. He also has a vlog at
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCrXrOof3iFRZYJGqqApH3Ng](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCrXrOof3iFRZYJGqqApH3Ng)
which I find interesting to see behind the scenes of someone's life on a daily
basis.

~~~
Houshalter
The Gaming Garbage Channel is great. I didn't realize the barrier for making
3d games was so low. What are they using to make these abominations?

~~~
mcescalante
I don't think they're making all of these games, just playing a lot of
terrible ones. It's hilarious either way, though

~~~
Houshalter
After watching some more they appear to be getting them all from yoyogames
which is like the youtube or imgur of Game Maker games. There are some very
good indie games published there but also a lot of crap.

------
unchocked
[https://www.youtube.com/user/AgentJayZ](https://www.youtube.com/user/AgentJayZ)

A jet engine mechanic way up in the Canadian north. If you've always wanted to
get hands-on with a gas turbine, this is your guy.

------
jkupferman
[https://www.youtube.com/user/GoogleVentures](https://www.youtube.com/user/GoogleVentures)

[https://www.youtube.com/user/StartupBootcamp](https://www.youtube.com/user/StartupBootcamp)

[https://www.youtube.com/user/confreaks](https://www.youtube.com/user/confreaks)

[https://www.youtube.com/user/StartupGrind](https://www.youtube.com/user/StartupGrind)

[https://www.youtube.com/user/PandoDaily](https://www.youtube.com/user/PandoDaily)

------
captainmojo
If anyone wants to curate all these links as a group, here's a subreddit:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/hnyoutubechannels/](http://www.reddit.com/r/hnyoutubechannels/)

~~~
captainmojo
Finished. If I missed a link you posted, please add it!

------
deadfall
Computerphile - british channel - professors/students/scientist talking about
computers/programming/history
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC9-y-6csu5WGm29I7JiwpnA](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC9-y-6csu5WGm29I7JiwpnA)

edit -- whatever category

Yogscast - british guys playing computer games like minecraft (their arguments
are very funny) - [https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCH-
_hzb2ILSCo9ftVSnrCIQ](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCH-
_hzb2ILSCo9ftVSnrCIQ)

news - VICE and VICE news channels for real journalism.

------
dfc
It is unfortunate that this "AskHN" turned into a link dump. This could have
been a much more interesting discussion if people capped their list of
favorites at two or three channels.

~~~
UweSchmidt
I think it's gold. Lots of stuff relevant to HNers's curiosity. Youtube's
suggestions are sometimes good, but often disappointing by offering bland and
average material, and not so good for systematically finding "the good stuff".

Bookmarked!

~~~
dfc
And my point is that forcing people to winnow their lists down to two or three
channels would produce more gold and less panning.

~~~
captainmojo
Even a link dump is curated to some extent, no? If it's on this page, somebody
thought I might be interested.

I often use youtube as my primary search engine, and that's working well.
While the recommended videos (without searching) on the front page are often
relevant, I've not had a very rewarding browsing experience. All these links
strike me as a way to bootstrap a better browse.

~~~
captainmojo
Here you go. We can both win:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/hnyoutubechannels/](http://www.reddit.com/r/hnyoutubechannels/)

------
armansu
I have this hard-to-break habit of watching at least one
startup/entrepreneurship/creativity video before going to bed at night, so I
hope I'm somewhat qualified to answer this question. My personal favorites
from the channels I'm currently subscribed to are (sorted by preference; in
descending order):

\-
[https://www.youtube.com/user/EverySteveJobsVideo](https://www.youtube.com/user/EverySteveJobsVideo)
\- All the Steve Jobs videos in one channel

\-
[https://www.youtube.com/user/1veritasium](https://www.youtube.com/user/1veritasium)
\- Veritasium: an element of truth

\-
[https://www.youtube.com/user/webofstories](https://www.youtube.com/user/webofstories)
\- Stories from Donald Knuth, Benoit Mandelbrot, Marvin Minsky

\-
[https://www.youtube.com/user/PandoDaily](https://www.youtube.com/user/PandoDaily)
\- the fireside chats with Peter Thiel, Elon Musk, Fred Wilson, Brian Chesky,
John Doerr, Tony Hsieh are especially recommended

\-
[http://www.youtube.com/user/ThisWeekIn](http://www.youtube.com/user/ThisWeekIn)
\- my favorite episodes are those with Naval Ravikant, Phil Libin, David H.
Hansson, Chris Sacca, Chamath Palihapitiya and Eric Ries

\- [http://www.youtube.com/user/ecorner](http://www.youtube.com/user/ecorner)
\- Look for the talk by Phil Libin

\-
[https://www.youtube.com/user/bigthink](https://www.youtube.com/user/bigthink)
\- Larry Wall and DHH

\-
[http://www.youtube.com/user/kevinrose](http://www.youtube.com/user/kevinrose)
\- Ignoring the raccoon toss video :D

\-
[http://www.youtube.com/user/AtGoogleTalks](http://www.youtube.com/user/AtGoogleTalks)
\- Look for a converstaion with Garry Kasparov

\-
[http://www.youtube.com/user/KasparovCom](http://www.youtube.com/user/KasparovCom)
\- Into the night with Garry Kasparov and Peter Thiel

\-
[https://www.youtube.com/user/techcrunch](https://www.youtube.com/user/techcrunch)
\- Don’t laugh, but I love watching TC Cribs.

\-
[http://www.youtube.com/user/UCBerkeleyHaas](http://www.youtube.com/user/UCBerkeleyHaas)
\- Look for Guy Kawasaki!

\-
[http://www.youtube.com/user/masterlock77](http://www.youtube.com/user/masterlock77)
\- Trial by Fire: Yabusame

\- [http://www.youtube.com/user/leweb](http://www.youtube.com/user/leweb) \-
Look for Gary Vee!

\-
[http://www.youtube.com/user/StartupGrind](http://www.youtube.com/user/StartupGrind)
\- Check out the fireside chat with Vinod Khosla.

\-
[http://www.youtube.com/user/atotaldisruption](http://www.youtube.com/user/atotaldisruption)
\- Justin Kan!

\-
[http://www.youtube.com/user/500startups/](http://www.youtube.com/user/500startups/)
\- Marc Andreessen & Dave McClure!

\-
[https://www.youtube.com/user/building43](https://www.youtube.com/user/building43)
\- ‘small teams BIG IMPACT' by Robert Scoble

\-
[https://www.youtube.com/user/stanfordbusiness](https://www.youtube.com/user/stanfordbusiness)
\- Look for the fireside chats with Elon Musk and Marc Andreessen

\-
[https://www.youtube.com/user/princetonstartuptv](https://www.youtube.com/user/princetonstartuptv)
\- Princeton Startup TV

~~~
dfc
It seems that a list of _twenty channels_ does not conform to the spirit or
letter of the original question.

~~~
stevenspasbo
Maybe not, but it's still a great list!

------
pdkl95
Periodic Table Of Videos

[http://www.periodicvideos.com/](http://www.periodicvideos.com/)

All the people posting Brady's [1] various channels (numberphile,
sixtysymbols, etc) left out the best one: periodic videos. Not only is it
interesting chemistry in the same format as numberphile/sixtysymbols, it also
features the _best mad-scientist HAIR on the planet_ [2].

[1] [http://www.bradyharan.com/](http://www.bradyharan.com/)

[2]
[https://www.google.com/search?tbm=isch&q=Martyn+Poliakoff](https://www.google.com/search?tbm=isch&q=Martyn+Poliakoff)

~~

Extra Credits

[http://www.youtube.com/user/ExtraCreditz/videos](http://www.youtube.com/user/ExtraCreditz/videos)

Incredibly detailed and insightful discussion of games from a what you might
call a sociological perspective. They speak both as a game designer and as a
player. A special emphasis is given to showing how "games" are a type of art,
enabling certain new kinds of expression.

I'll caution that I don't mean "game theory" (Nash Equilibrium, etc) - Extra
Credits discusses things like "interactive experience" vs "passive
reading/watching", how mechanics can be used as a storytelling medium,
industry issues, abusive (or just plain annoying) design choices, and theories
such as the Uncanny Valley and the illusion of choice.

All packed into short ~5-6min, almost-animated, fun little videos.

------
wsc981
I like CodingMadeEasy[0]. It's made by a guy (college drop-out) that is
working on his own start-up of sorts, trying to become a game developer. He
has a nice MonoGame tutorial, for example. His other tutorials are mostly
related to game development as well, I think. And certainly not limited to C#.

[0]:
[https://www.youtube.com/user/CodingMadeEasy](https://www.youtube.com/user/CodingMadeEasy)

------
daturkel
Frank Howarth does awesome woodworking projects and makes incredible videos
showing how he makes them. Usually the videos are narrated with an explanation
of the process, but sometimes he does them in a stop-motion style where you
never see him at all, so the projects just build themselves:
[https://www.youtube.com/user/urbanTrash](https://www.youtube.com/user/urbanTrash)

------
jmpe
I'm mostly into hardware, these two provide me with top content:

Ben Krasnow, physics for the underfunded:

[http://youtube.com/user/bkraz333](http://youtube.com/user/bkraz333)

Ham Radio Now, lots of SDR talk and good content:

[http://youtube.com/user/HamRadioNow](http://youtube.com/user/HamRadioNow)

I have many others (e.g. CCC), but on mobile inside an observatory atm.

------
mattl
[https://www.youtube.com/user/ComputerHistory](https://www.youtube.com/user/ComputerHistory)

~~~
stevenspasbo
Great, thank you!

------
Spittie
I don't follow many channels, but I'm always impressed by this guy:
[https://www.youtube.com/user/Fredzislaw100](https://www.youtube.com/user/Fredzislaw100)

He has lots of videos with circuits that seems impossible, but that are just
full of hacks. He goes as far as putting circuits inside his components (leds,
switches...).

------
lateguy
Stanford E-corner:Knowledge and inspiration, one entrepreneur at a time.
Stanford University's Entrepreneurship Corner offers videos featuring
entrepreneurship and innovation thought leaders.

[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCctkeBNtFIOn7Yl_9TTj_4w](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCctkeBNtFIOn7Yl_9TTj_4w)

------
InclinedPlane
\-
[https://www.youtube.com/user/1veritasium](https://www.youtube.com/user/1veritasium)
(wonderful science education stuff)

\-
[https://www.youtube.com/user/EEVblog](https://www.youtube.com/user/EEVblog)
(electronics stuff)

\-
[https://www.youtube.com/user/lindybeige](https://www.youtube.com/user/lindybeige)
(irreverent but informative takes on historical stuff)

\-
[https://www.youtube.com/user/bkraz333](https://www.youtube.com/user/bkraz333)
(Ben Krasnow, amazing DIY home laboratory stuff)

\-
[https://www.youtube.com/user/urbanTrash](https://www.youtube.com/user/urbanTrash)
(Frank Howarth, fantastic wood crafting)

\-
[https://www.youtube.com/user/minutephysics](https://www.youtube.com/user/minutephysics)
(well explained science stuff, see also:)

\-
[https://www.youtube.com/user/minuteearth](https://www.youtube.com/user/minuteearth)

\-
[https://www.youtube.com/user/wickiemedia](https://www.youtube.com/user/wickiemedia)
(if you've even been curious about pro audio, live or recorded, this channel
has tons of great tutorials and explanations)

\-
[https://www.youtube.com/user/setiinstitute](https://www.youtube.com/user/setiinstitute)
(SETI talks, probably boring unless you're really engaged with cosmology,
astronomy, exobiology, or space exploration, but if you are then there are
some amazing talks)

Also, I've found defcon and ccc talks to have some amazing content
occasionally. Try searching for "defcon" or "30c3" to get started.

------
tfn
If you're looking for talks on Java and related, you're missing out a lot of
good videos from the JavaZone conference by limiting yourself to YouTube:

[http://vimeo.com/javazone/videos/sort:plays/format:thumbnail](http://vimeo.com/javazone/videos/sort:plays/format:thumbnail)

------
matiasp
Google Ventures
[https://www.youtube.com/user/GoogleVentures](https://www.youtube.com/user/GoogleVentures)

eCorner from Standford. My first touch with the entrepreneurial world
[https://www.youtube.com/user/ecorner](https://www.youtube.com/user/ecorner)

This Week in Startups with @Jason
[https://www.youtube.com/user/ThisWeekIn](https://www.youtube.com/user/ThisWeekIn)

Topics from DaveMclure and SteveBlank
[https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLsO8gd4NDn4g5XYcVJQ8D...](https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLsO8gd4NDn4g5XYcVJQ8DQo4DrIevNs9D)
[https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLj1r1DJ80ooT4E2dl0sFw...](https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLj1r1DJ80ooT4E2dl0sFwZgB8dPHZa07E)

------
thesoonerdev
Can I add videos from Vimeo? I love the Microconf videos on Vimeo, quite
suited for the HN audience I would think.
[http://vimeo.com/search?q=microconf](http://vimeo.com/search?q=microconf) The
AMA by Peldi Guilizzoni (Balsamiq) is an excellent one.

------
sp332
I like freddiew's channel, RocketJump. He messes with the medium, check out
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-e_NiwPz-
MQ](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-e_NiwPz-MQ) and the "behind-the-scenes"
for example.

------
d0m
That will go in the /whatever, but here's a very good less kownn metal guitar
player..
[https://www.youtube.com/user/charlieparradelriego/](https://www.youtube.com/user/charlieparradelriego/)

------
theboss
I follow two youtube channels very closely and I think HN should check them
out. Both deal with Powerlifting. These two youtube channels are particularly
interesting because they both follow two guys who work really really hard.

The first is Ben Rice's:
[https://www.youtube.com/user/Rev198](https://www.youtube.com/user/Rev198) The
next is Pete Rubish:
[https://www.youtube.com/user/PeteRubish1](https://www.youtube.com/user/PeteRubish1)

These guys are strong as hell and watching them continuously work hard to get
such small returns (5-10 lbs) is really motivating for me.

------
Oculus
I haven't been able to find any programming channels I'm absolutely in love
with (comeback everyday to), but I do have a couple channels that keep me
entertained:

Seananners -
[https://www.youtube.com/user/SeaNanners](https://www.youtube.com/user/SeaNanners)

GassyMexican -
[https://www.youtube.com/user/GassyMexican](https://www.youtube.com/user/GassyMexican)

TheMrSark -
[https://www.youtube.com/user/TheMrSark](https://www.youtube.com/user/TheMrSark)

------
stevenspasbo
Adding links:

[https://www.youtube.com/user/GoogleDevelopers](https://www.youtube.com/user/GoogleDevelopers)

[https://www.youtube.com/user/GoogleTalksArchive](https://www.youtube.com/user/GoogleTalksArchive)

[https://www.youtube.com/user/AtGoogleTalks](https://www.youtube.com/user/AtGoogleTalks)

[https://www.youtube.com/user/MarakanaTechTV](https://www.youtube.com/user/MarakanaTechTV)

------
ajayjain
[https://www.youtube.com/user/sixtysymbols](https://www.youtube.com/user/sixtysymbols)
\- really interesting and well made physics videos

[https://www.youtube.com/user/flitetest](https://www.youtube.com/user/flitetest)
\- fixed wing and (multi)copter builds and flights. Mostly mechanical,
electrical, and aerospace.

minutephysics, minuteearth, and crashcourse are also great.

------
tezza
Zero Technical Angle, yet still amazing: FailArmy

[https://www.youtube.com/user/failarmy](https://www.youtube.com/user/failarmy)

~~~
stevenspasbo
haha thank you for that

------
d0ugie
This thread made me wonder if there's any way to export and import one's
Youtube channels (as one could with RSS into an opml file), this is the most
promising article I could find (but didn't test):
[http://www.iliketomakestuff.com/heres-how-to-export-your-
you...](http://www.iliketomakestuff.com/heres-how-to-export-your-youtube-
subscriptions/)

Any other leads?

~~~
Splendor
Maybe this will help: [http://webapps.stackexchange.com/questions/33493/how-
do-i-ge...](http://webapps.stackexchange.com/questions/33493/how-do-i-get-an-
rss-feed-of-my-youtube-subscriptions)

------
javiramos
British Pathe:
[https://www.youtube.com/user/britishpathe](https://www.youtube.com/user/britishpathe)

------
sown
It's kind of interesting that so many people have included Youtube into their
media consumption diet, perhaps in the place of Radio & TV?

------
tszming
Google Webmasters

[https://www.youtube.com/user/GoogleWebmasterHelp](https://www.youtube.com/user/GoogleWebmasterHelp)

------
hevsuit
[https://www.youtube.com/user/razethew0rld](https://www.youtube.com/user/razethew0rld)

Internet Culture and Tech Stuff

------
chestnut-tree
Not programming related: I like this recipe channel - recipes are filmed and
posted every week. The presentation is clear and straightforward (with a dash
of humour). There's plenty of variety in the recipes too: meat dishes,
vegetarian, cakes, bread etc

[http://www.youtube.com/user/TitliNihaan/videos](http://www.youtube.com/user/TitliNihaan/videos)

------
takeoutweight
I have been enjoying learning Go (the game) and Nick Sibicky has a great
lecture series. It's hard to find introductory material that goes deeper than
just the basic rules of the game so this has been a valuable resource.

[https://www.youtube.com/user/nicksibicky](https://www.youtube.com/user/nicksibicky)

------
shankysingh
For Hobby short-movie makers like me: 1\. Film Riot :
[https://www.youtube.com/user/filmriot](https://www.youtube.com/user/filmriot)
2\. Indy Mogul(now defunct):
[https://www.youtube.com/user/indymogul](https://www.youtube.com/user/indymogul)

------
smoyer
The GoogleDevelopers channel you reference is great, but now that I've fallen
back in love with JavaEE it has to be Adam Bien's channel:
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCksTNgiRyQGwi2ODBie8HdA](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCksTNgiRyQGwi2ODBie8HdA).

------
d4mi3n
The Idea Channel is pretty good. It's funded by PBS and is generally geared
towards presenting interesting topics for people to think about and discuss:
[https://www.youtube.com/user/pbsideachannel](https://www.youtube.com/user/pbsideachannel)

------
nsxwolf
Matt Barton's "Matt Chat" has a wealth of interviews with early PC gaming
legends. John Romero, Brian Fargo, and many many more.

[http://www.youtube.com/user/blacklily8](http://www.youtube.com/user/blacklily8)

------
tixzdk
For tougher treatment of complex math subjects I really enjoy
matematicalmonk's Khan Academy style videos:

[https://www.youtube.com/user/matematicalmonk](https://www.youtube.com/user/matematicalmonk)

------
slvv
I'm amazed no one has mentioned The Brain Scoop yet! Natural history,
dissections, all kinds of awesome stuff.

[https://www.youtube.com/user/thebrainscoop](https://www.youtube.com/user/thebrainscoop)

------
erikstarck
If you're in Sweden I hope you follow the Swedish version of hacker news on
youtube, Hackernytt TV:
[http://youtube.com/user/HackerNyttTV](http://youtube.com/user/HackerNyttTV)

------
EliRivers
World's most famous Australian, Natalie Tran.
[https://www.youtube.com/user/communitychannel](https://www.youtube.com/user/communitychannel)

As I type this, the leading video is an unboxing :)

------
fasteddie31003
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCivA7_KLKWo43tFcCkFvydw](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCivA7_KLKWo43tFcCkFvydw)

Applied Science is pretty cool. He is a master with electronics and
fabrication.

------
ivank
[https://www.youtube.com/user/ThreadbareInc/videos](https://www.youtube.com/user/ThreadbareInc/videos)
is doing a detailed Let's Play of Deus Ex

------
pkrumins
MIT OCW is my favorite one
[http://www.youtube.com/user/MIT](http://www.youtube.com/user/MIT). I'm always
on a lookout for new MIT courses.

------
jonmarkgo
Awesome student hacks:
[https://www.youtube.com/user/MajorLeagueHackingTV](https://www.youtube.com/user/MajorLeagueHackingTV)

------
rexreed
The digest of everything that happens @ TechBreakfast:
[http://www.youtube.com/tekbreakfast](http://www.youtube.com/tekbreakfast)

------
inovator
Any one know a good iOS youtube channel?

I only have
[http://www.youtube.com/user/rwenderlich](http://www.youtube.com/user/rwenderlich)

------
Jamie452
Hacker News Nation:
[https://www.youtube.com/user/hackernewsnation](https://www.youtube.com/user/hackernewsnation)

~~~
Splendor
I think a HN show is a good idea but I'm not sure the Diggnation bro vibe is
the right fit for most of the HN audience. At least I hope not.

------
wskinner
[https://www.youtube.com/user/JoergSprave](https://www.youtube.com/user/JoergSprave)
\- The Slingshot Channel

------
nerfhammer
EngineerGuy:
[https://www.youtube.com/user/engineerguyvideo](https://www.youtube.com/user/engineerguyvideo)

------
hanley
For Python people, [http://pyvideo.org/](http://pyvideo.org/) aggregates
videos from conferences and meetups.

------
iwwr
[https://www.youtube.com/user/GreshamCollege](https://www.youtube.com/user/GreshamCollege)

------
kplex
More Mythbustery goodness.

[https://www.youtube.com/user/testedcom](https://www.youtube.com/user/testedcom)

------
vernie
[https://www.youtube.com/user/diginfonews](https://www.youtube.com/user/diginfonews)

------
callesgg
[https://www.youtube.com/user/scishow](https://www.youtube.com/user/scishow)

------
rootedbox
[https://www.youtube.com/user/drive](https://www.youtube.com/user/drive)

------
atmosx
Thanks for those links, I didn't even knew I could find so interesting
channels on YouTube! :-)

------
pepon
1Veritasium, SmarterEveryDay

------
james-bronze
Thank you so much, I've been looking for good YouTube channels!

------
zamabe
Veritasium

Sixty Symbols

CGP Grey

ViHart

Smarter Every Day

The Brain Scoop

Vsauce

Numberphile

Crash Course

(Sorry for the lack of links, but that takes forever)

(And the formatting. I don't know how to make it \n)

------
iglookid
I'm subscribed to ~200 youtube channels, and I highly recommend veritasium,
Brady Haran's network, CGP Grey and minutephyics that others have already
mentioned. Here are some other channels that don't seem to have been mentioned
so far:

\---------------------------

TommyEdisonXP - A jovial and friendly blind guy, who talks about, and answers
questions about, how it is to be blind:

[https://www.youtube.com/user/TommyEdisonXP](https://www.youtube.com/user/TommyEdisonXP)

Arvind Gupta - He makes simple toys out of cheap materials, and explains the
physics behind the toys. He does this full time, and works to popularize
science at a premier Astrophysics and Astronomy research institute in India.

[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCT7EcU7rC44DiS3RkfZzZMg](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCT7EcU7rC44DiS3RkfZzZMg)

Grand Illusions - Like Arvind Gupta, this guy has collected toys and
curiosities from around the world, and has dedicated a channel to document
them:

[https://www.youtube.com/user/henders007](https://www.youtube.com/user/henders007)

Backyard Brains - They perform simple and interesting experiments on nervous
systems of organisms:

[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCICLIvkj29GG63NpA3K2Elw](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCICLIvkj29GG63NpA3K2Elw)

Bite Sci-zed - A brilliant science channel run by self-confessed science nerd,
Alex Dainis:

[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCzl8GEjZbjgtVj0ppupdBbg](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCzl8GEjZbjgtVj0ppupdBbg)

smalin / Music Animation Machine - Brilliant, brilliant visualizations of
western classical music pieces, that help you understand the structure of the
music much better if you're a beginner:

[http://www.youtube.com/user/smalin](http://www.youtube.com/user/smalin)

[http://www.musanim.com/](http://www.musanim.com/)

For example, see the 2nd movement from Beethoven's 9th symphony:
[http://www.youtube.com/user/smalin](http://www.youtube.com/user/smalin)

Talking Animals - Human voices dubbed on viewer-submitted videos of pets.
Funnier than you might expect!

[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCreVub8zOW6R2zg15FfBq4A](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCreVub8zOW6R2zg15FfBq4A)

\---------------------------

I haven't sampled the following channels very well, but they seem promising.

\---------------------------

Backstage Science: [https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCP16wb-
IThCVvM8D-Xx8HXA](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCP16wb-IThCVvM8D-Xx8HXA)

It's Okay to be Smart:
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCH4BNI0-FOK2dMXoFtViWHw](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCH4BNI0-FOK2dMXoFtViWHw)

Household Hacker:
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCI4I6ldZ0jWe7vXpUVeVcpg](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCI4I6ldZ0jWe7vXpUVeVcpg)

The Slo Mo Guys - As seen on TV:
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCUK0HBIBWgM2c4vsPhkYY4w](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCUK0HBIBWgM2c4vsPhkYY4w)

\---------------------------

Youtube "Leanback" for discovering channels and videos. Slick interface, but
doesn't seem to surface quality content. Seems to just prioritize trending
items.

[https://www.youtube.com/tv#/menu/LNroot,0,LCdiscover,-2,LAba...](https://www.youtube.com/tv#/menu/LNroot,0,LCdiscover,-2,LAback)

------
dannyking
If short educational videos are your thing, here's a pretty comprehensive list
of the highest quality channels out there:

(My personal favorites are Vsauce, Veritasium, SciShow, Crash Course & CPG
Grey)

ASAPScience - Fun, short interesting facts/explanations
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCC552Sd-3nyi_tk2BudLUzA](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCC552Sd-3nyi_tk2BudLUzA)

BigThink - Predominant people talking about interesting issues in short
segments [https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCvQECJukTDE2i6aCoMnS-
Vg](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCvQECJukTDE2i6aCoMnS-Vg)

CPG Grey - an awesome professor talking about interesting facts
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC2C_jShtL725hvbm1arSV9w](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC2C_jShtL725hvbm1arSV9w)

Computerphile - short videos explaining concepts in CS
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC9-y-6csu5WGm29I7JiwpnA](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC9-y-6csu5WGm29I7JiwpnA)

Crash Course - beautifully designed courses for several subjects segmented
into short videos. Highly recommended!
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCX6b17PVsYBQ0ip5gyeme-Q](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCX6b17PVsYBQ0ip5gyeme-Q)

Engineering explained - learn everything you wanted to know about car
internals
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UClqhvGmHcvWL9w3R48t9QXQ](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UClqhvGmHcvWL9w3R48t9QXQ)

IFLScience - short science news updates
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCvOTgnW7oj9ZWDd2y5TEApw](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCvOTgnW7oj9ZWDd2y5TEApw)

Minute Earth - beautifully animated short science fact videos
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCeiYXex_fwgYDonaTcSIk6w](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCeiYXex_fwgYDonaTcSIk6w)

Minute Physics - as above, but purely about physics
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCUHW94eEFW7hkUMVaZz4eDg](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCUHW94eEFW7hkUMVaZz4eDg)

SciShow - this was one of the first short science video channels - awesome.
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCZYTClx2T1of7BRZ86-8fow](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCZYTClx2T1of7BRZ86-8fow)

SciShow Space - as above, but about space
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCrMePiHCWG4Vwqv3t7W9EFg](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCrMePiHCWG4Vwqv3t7W9EFg)

SixtySymbols - short videos talking about interesting symbols
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCvBqzzvUBLCs8Y7Axb-
jZew](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCvBqzzvUBLCs8Y7Axb-jZew)

SmarterEveryDay - awesome science explanation videos
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC6107grRI4m0o2-emgoDnAA](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC6107grRI4m0o2-emgoDnAA)

Veritasium - very high quality science explanation videos - awesome guy
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCHnyfMqiRRG1u-2MsSQLbXA](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCHnyfMqiRRG1u-2MsSQLbXA)

VSaurce - mindblowing videos, usually around 10m, taking you on a tour of
interesting facts and ideas. Check out Vsauce2 & 3 too.
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC6nSFpj9HTCZ5t-N3Rm3-HA](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC6nSFpj9HTCZ5t-N3Rm3-HA)

~~~
Orthanc
Thank you for the recommendation though, to be clear, I never became a
professor. Just a guy with an Internet connection.

------
j_s
Solidy in the 'other' category - any recommendations for kids?

~~~
billbrown
It's not a channel, but there's lots of good ones here -
[http://thekidshouldseethis.com/](http://thekidshouldseethis.com/)

------
wildmXranat
bookmarked. a lot of nice stuff in this thread

------
bane
Music

Incredible indie singer, original songs and some ridiculously good covers
[https://www.youtube.com/user/mreebee3](https://www.youtube.com/user/mreebee3)

[https://www.youtube.com/user/ronaldjenkees](https://www.youtube.com/user/ronaldjenkees)

[https://www.youtube.com/user/WindhamHillLovers](https://www.youtube.com/user/WindhamHillLovers)

Retrogaming/computing (somehow I find these endlessly relaxing):

[https://www.youtube.com/user/BalrogtheMaster](https://www.youtube.com/user/BalrogtheMaster)

[https://www.youtube.com/user/CartersRetroReviews](https://www.youtube.com/user/CartersRetroReviews)

[https://www.youtube.com/user/CGRundertow](https://www.youtube.com/user/CGRundertow)
(the old videos where they cover the games are great and funny, they've moved
their game content off of youtube due to overzealous copyright enforcement)

[https://www.youtube.com/user/Chrontendo](https://www.youtube.com/user/Chrontendo)
probably the most scholarly look at the NES ever made

[https://www.youtube.com/user/ClanOfTheGrayWolf](https://www.youtube.com/user/ClanOfTheGrayWolf)

[https://www.youtube.com/user/electricadventures](https://www.youtube.com/user/electricadventures)

[https://www.youtube.com/user/euforiagaming](https://www.youtube.com/user/euforiagaming)

[https://www.youtube.com/user/MrGameSack](https://www.youtube.com/user/MrGameSack)
(incredibly well produced show)

[https://www.youtube.com/user/Gamester81](https://www.youtube.com/user/Gamester81)
(another great show, guy also produces his own Coleco games)

[https://www.youtube.com/user/elmyrdehory](https://www.youtube.com/user/elmyrdehory)

[https://www.youtube.com/user/phreakindee](https://www.youtube.com/user/phreakindee)

[https://www.youtube.com/user/lukemorse1](https://www.youtube.com/user/lukemorse1)
(a retrogaming legend, lives in Japan an fixes up old arcade games)

[https://www.youtube.com/user/MetalJesusRocks](https://www.youtube.com/user/MetalJesusRocks)
(one of the best produced shows around)

[https://www.youtube.com/user/Polaventris](https://www.youtube.com/user/Polaventris)

[https://www.youtube.com/user/tezzaNZ](https://www.youtube.com/user/tezzaNZ)

[https://www.youtube.com/user/tntamusements](https://www.youtube.com/user/tntamusements)

[https://www.youtube.com/user/Yakumo1975](https://www.youtube.com/user/Yakumo1975)

Foreign Travel - Asia

[https://www.youtube.com/user/simonandmartina](https://www.youtube.com/user/simonandmartina)

[https://www.youtube.com/user/EvannRachel](https://www.youtube.com/user/EvannRachel)

[https://www.youtube.com/user/TheJapanChannelDcom](https://www.youtube.com/user/TheJapanChannelDcom)

[https://www.youtube.com/user/arirangkorean](https://www.youtube.com/user/arirangkorean)

------
whatevsbro
I like watching tinfoil-hat-wearing conspiracy nutjobs, so I'd like to
recommend these:

[https://www.youtube.com/user/JosieTheOutlaw1/videos](https://www.youtube.com/user/JosieTheOutlaw1/videos)

[https://www.youtube.com/user/corbettreport/videos](https://www.youtube.com/user/corbettreport/videos)

[https://www.youtube.com/user/LarkenRose/videos](https://www.youtube.com/user/LarkenRose/videos)

